# Wie gefällt Euch die neue 5er-Instanz Terrasse der Magister?



## Flauwy (14. April 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wie Euch die neue 5er-Instanz Terrasse der Magister gefällt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team

p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage hört Ihr übrigens im buffedCast 82 (hier anhören)


----------



## Tanyanka (14. April 2008)

TDM gehört bestimmt nicht zu meinen Lieblings-Inis, da ich sie ziemlich Jäger-Unfreundlich finde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sprich, ziemlich verwinkelt und es ist stellenweise schwer sich mal anständig zu positionieren und die Mobs zu kloppen.


----------



## Killerr (14. April 2008)

also relativ gesehen mag ich die inni schon aber als heiler finde ich die inni ehrlich zum kotzen alle 2 mobs healaggro ~tot~

deshalb mag ich die inni nicht so gern aber was tut man nicht alles für ruf und   phönixküken und anderer loot und die blutelfen verwandlungskugel


----------



## rei (14. April 2008)

Ich war noch nicht dort, würde aber gerne mal hingehen.
Ich fürchte aber das mich keiner mitnehmen wird, weil ich noch ziemlich "grün" bin (Ausrüstungsmäßig)


----------



## Torostrus (14. April 2008)

Tja was soll ich sagen es war kein Auswahlpunkt für mich dabei. 

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ok alles andere nicht. Sieht etwas lieblos zusammengeklickert aus. Eng verwinkelt und vor allem viel zu bunt. Items droppen dort keine für mich. 

Fazit: Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt geh ich nicht hin.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (14. April 2008)

wir sind zwar erst am anfang, aber ich denke, wir packen das schon. ich find die gegend schick. aber ich mag ja auch die blutelfen gegend gerne...


----------



## OllyHal (14. April 2008)

leider auch für mich keine Antwort dabei.

Ich finde sie nicht zu einfach aber auch nicht zu schwer. Den Loot würde ich mal getrennt bewerten wollen. Es ist mal etwas anderes, weil die Ini relativ viel CC voraussetzt.


----------



## Drizztiria (14. April 2008)

Instanz find ich Super.

Der Trash ist knackig und besonders der dritte Boss macht Riesenspass! 

Auch das Design ist wirklich schön. Besonders für Allys die nicht in die Silvermoon Atmosphäre eintauchen können. (Raids auf Silvermoon hier ausgenommen. Ich bezweifel jedoch das man während des Raidens auf eine Hauptstadt Zeit hat sich die Umgebung anzuschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hinzu kommt das auch nicht Raidspieler einen abgespeckten 25er Boss begutachten können. 

Und was allem die Krone aufsetzt (Auch hier wieder für Allys ein besonderer Spass) Die Blutelfkugel, der Falkenschreiter und das Phönixkücken sind wirklich sehr schöne Goodies.

Und für alle die sagen das der CC aufgrund der engen Gänge schwer ist: Lediglich das letzte Pack ist ein wenig trickreich. 
Ansonsten gilt: Stirbt der Heiler ist der Tank schuld, Stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler Schuld. 
Funktioniert der CC nicht ist die Hexe Schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein Spass wenn der CC nicht klappt, sollte man dem Spieler empfehlen ins Scharlachrote Kloster zu gehen und ein wenig CC üben.

Also Daumen hoch diese Instanz ist sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Eddishar (14. April 2008)

Tanyanka schrieb:


> TDM gehört bestimmt nicht zu meinen Lieblings-Inis, da ich sie ziemlich Jäger-Unfreundlich finde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele selbst einen Jäger und muss zugeben, dass ich genau das, was Du da ankreidest, den größten Vorteil an der TdM sehe. Da stehen so viele Caster rum, dass man gar nicht anders kann, als sie um irgendeine Ecke zu ziehen ... als Tank übrigens das Gleiche. Bin froh, wenn man irgendwo außer Sicht pullen kann, um die Caster ranzuziehen.

Übrigens ist die TdM nur dann knackig, wenn man in der falschen Konstellation geht. Und auf heroisch finde ich Kael'thas ein bissel sehr heftig, was seinen Pyroschlag angeht. Ich als Tankadin kann zwar nur lachen (Gottesschild ftw), aber was machen die armen Bären, wenn sie keine passenden DDler dabei haben? Und die Krieger, wenn Letztes Gefecht CD hat und die DDler auch nicht gut genug sind? Bissel sehr unausgewogen für die verschiedenen Tank-Klassen.


----------



## mgh (14. April 2008)

Ich hab garnichts angeklickt weil für mich ne antwort fehlt wie :
Die ini ist schön aber ohne CC nimmt einen keiner mit ^^ Hc zumindest

mfg
MGH


----------



## Schlagetot (14. April 2008)

Ja, es fehlt die naheligende Antwort mit der CC abhängikeit. Je nachdem ist sie nämlich sehr leicht bis ganz schön schwer.


----------



## Mäuserich (14. April 2008)

Ich stehe der ini mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber:

Auf der einen Seite sind die Bosskämpfe schön spassig und der Loot kann sich durchaus sehen lassen...

Auf der anderen Seite sind da ewig langwierige Trash-Mob Passagen und ein (zumindest für ne normale 5 Mann ini) leicht zu hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad...

Das Alles würde mich weniger stören wenn es für einen Holy Pala (wie ich halt einen als Main hab) nicht nahezu unmöglich wäre diese ini durchzuheilen, spätestens ab Keal ist der Schaden auf die Gruppe so hoch das man selbst mit gutem Equip nicht mehr wirklich nach kommt... (wie oft hab ich schon im SnG gesehen: "suchen Heiler für TdM n/h, aber kein Pala") Schade da hats Blizzard (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) versaut...

Aus diesen Gründen passt keine der genannten Antwormöglichkeiten, also enthalte ich mich...


----------



## Nomeck (14. April 2008)

Ich find die Instanz selbst eigentlich recht einfach. Sogar auf Hero.  Wobei es aber auch immer abhängig von der Gruppenzusammenstellung ist. Dennoch ist die Instanz vom Aufbau und von der Optik her recht gut gelungen und es ist interessant zu sehen was aus den armen Khael Thas geworden ist. 
Wenn ich bedenke wie schwer der damals noch in den Festungen der Stürme war (Beispielsweise mit der Waffenphase, das Unterbrechen der Gedankenkontrolle unserer Mitspieler etc.) In TdM ist er nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst.


----------



## Rojan (14. April 2008)

ich find die instanz zu einfach, zu langweilig. macht 3x laune, dann hat man den loot und ist exalted, also keinen sinn mehr da noch reinzurennen.
sonderlich hübsch find ich sie nich, im gegenteil: spiele eigtl immer auf max kamerantfernung und hab in dem ding ständig bäume etc. in der sicht, das nervt.

der trash is auch nicht "knackig", der is einfach nur nervig (weil einfach und überpopuliert) und zeitraubend.


----------



## Sempai02 (14. April 2008)

Als Jäger,der neu auf Perenolde und damit ohne Freundesliste und ohne Gilde ist, war ich noch nicht in der TdM. Irgendwie bezweifel ich auch,dass ich jemals dort hinein komme,Jäger sind nicht gerade gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## thereallogan (14. April 2008)

War leider noch nicht drin da mein main-char erst auf level 68 iss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandur87 (14. April 2008)

Da fehlt der "Mit der richtigen Gruppe viel zu leicht, ohne CC ein Wipefestival" Button.

Beim ersten mal war ich mit 2 Magiern, nem Furorkrieger, nem Restodruiden drin (ich war als drin Feraldruide). Die Instanz lässt sich bescheiden tanken, da nur 2 wirkliche Meeleklassen bei den Mobs dabei sind. Bei der letzten Mobgruppe vor Kael sind wir 3 mal gewipet, das fand ich dann schon etwas heftig, zumal ich mich eigentlich immer für einen relativ guten Tank gehalten habe.
Beim zweiten mal hatten wir einen anständigen Heiler dabei und statt dem Krieger nen Warlock und sind nicht einmal gewipet, bei Kael wars knapp, da hat ihm der Heiler den letzten Rest gegeben ^^


----------



## Donnerheil (14. April 2008)

Die Instanz ist recht gut gelungen. 
Das Design ist nun mal Blutelfen, somit nicht jedermans Geschmack aber auch recht gut gelungen. 
Die Trashgruppen sind für CC ausgelegt, endlich mal wieder anspruchsvoll und auch in der ricgtigen Menge. Einigen Vorposter waren das zu viele. Diese würden wahrscheinlich eine Instanz auch am liebsten ohne Trash spielen und direkt von Boss zu Boss gehen. 
Die Bosse sind in der richtigen Zusammenstellung der Gruppe kein Problem, teilweise sogar zu einfach. 
Zum Heilen. Ich als Priester habe mit dieser Instanz absolut keine Probleme. Der Priester, als 5er Inis Heiler schlechthin, ist hier in seinem Element. Ich glaube sogar, Blizzard hat diese Inst mit ihrem vielen AE extra für Priester entwickelt um den Priester als Heiler mal wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen. Nach meinem ersten Run hab ich mir nur gedacht "Wie kommt hier eigentlich ein Paladin als Heiler durch?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens bin ich diese Inst gestern mit einem Tankadin, einem Schurken und *zwei Jägern* gegangen. Keine Probleme, wenn man fähige Leute dabei hat.


----------



## pri3st (14. April 2008)

Die Auswahlbutton sind wirklich zu komisch^^.

Mir gefällt Sie sehr gut jedoch finde ich die Loots Scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoosa (14. April 2008)

Ich war erst zweimal in dieser neuen Instanz. Einmal lief es top und einmal so naja. Ob sie nun schwer oder einfach ist, kann ich also so nicht beantworten.

Aber dieses verwinkelte Ambiente mag ich auch nicht sonderlich. Klar kann der Tank das Ziel ums Eck ziehen, aber wenn nicht jeder aus der Gruppe 100 % mit ums Eck läuft, ist das echt Horror für den Heiler ("Ziel nicht im Sichtfeld" - dabei seh ich es doch ^^ ) 


Und da ich ebenfalls die Kamera auf maximale Entferung stehen habe (anders kann ich einfach nicht spielen, brauch den "Überblick" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) hab ich auch immer wieder irgendwelche Bäume , Lampen oder andere Schnörkel im Bild.

Zur Optik: Da ich als Heiler eigentlich immer nur die Gesundheitsanzeigen der Gruppe im Auge habe, hab ich nicht viel gesehen, was so die optische Gestaltung betrifft. Und nach dem Ende mag ich dann auch nicht mehr rückwärts durchlaufen, um mir alles anzusehen. 



Aber da ich gerne u.a. so ein Phönixkücken haben möchte (aber das wollen ja viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) , werd ich wohl oder übel doch öfters in Zukunft reingehen.


----------



## Steve Coal (14. April 2008)

Also ich war erst einmal kurz drin, gleich am ersten Tag, wir sind dann aber bei der 4ten Trashmobgruppe so oft gewiped dass wirs aufgegeben haben.

Seither hatte ich irgendwie keine Zeit mehr auf nen neuen try. 
Das was ich bisher live und bei Giga gesehen hab fand ich optisch schon recht nett.


----------



## Stormscryer (14. April 2008)

finde den schwierigkeitsgrad prinzipiell ok.
die loots auf normal sind besser und auch im itemlevel höher als manche epic loots aus anderen heroic instanzen.

auf heroic ist die instanz allerdings zu cc lastig, es sei denn man hat bereits sehr gutes equip, aber dann braucht man außer den trinkets von priest delrissa nichts mehr von den loots.
mit einer blau und etwas karazan epics ausgestatteten gruppe (also leute die mit den loots auch noch was anfangen können) is die instanz ohne mindestens 2cc`ler fast nicht zu schaffen. 
finde das allerdings nicht sehr störend, da der zugang zu der heroic instanz deutlich leichter ist, als bei den anderen bei denen man respektvoll braucht (halt da war doch was... will den noob-schutz wiederhaben, wohlwollend is echt ein witz!!!)

zum design: 

naja, erinnert bißchen an diremaul nachdem sich RTL-Innenarchitektin Tine Wittler darin ausgetobt hat (ich sag nur: "Warme Farben und fließende Formen!!!"), was bei der 25er ini, jedoch stärker rüber kommt, weil größer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zum Boss-encounter recyclen: 
was solls! der erste is zwar etwas lächerlich, da man die kristalle sowieso ignoriert, aber warum soll man konzepte, die in raidinstanzen funktionieren, und nicht allen zugänglich sind, nicht mal in ner 5er instanz für die breite Masse bringen?! Zumal die Encounter Spaß machen, und ja auch nicht 1:1 übernommen wurden.


----------



## Skulldemon (14. April 2008)

Ich finde die Instanz schön gestaltet, da mir der Blutelfenstyle sehr liegt.
Die Trashmobgruppen und Bosse sind nicht schwer, sondern lediglich anspruchsvoll, da es hier sehr wichtig ist, dass man seine Klasse auch spielen kann. Ist dies der Fall kann man locker und lustig durch die Instanz schlendern ohne zu wipen. Ich bin zwar selber keiner, kann mir aber denken, dass die ini für Paladinhealer SEHR schwer zu healen sein muss, besonders der konstante Dmg auf die Gruppe bei Kael'thas.

Im heroischen Modus ist es dort ziemlich equipabhängig, aber in welcher heroischen Instanz denn nicht?
Für mich als Restodruide mit noch nicht so gutten Equip ist es dort auf heroisch leider noch zu hart, um den Loot abzustauben.


----------



## White Amadeus (14. April 2008)

ähem, was bedeutet cc?


----------



## Rô5î (14. April 2008)

ich finde es echt schade, dass die neue instanz, zumindest auf heroisch, mind. einen magier und evtl noch einen zweiten oder einen schurken fordert. neben heiler und tank bleibt da nicht mehr viel platz weshalb es eine ewigkeit dauern kann, bis man als casualgamer einer anderen klasse eine gruppe findet.


----------



## airace (14. April 2008)

naja ein bischen esay fande ich sie schon war 2 mal drinne und dieses blutelfen schnörkel börkel mag ich auch nicht soo gerne...und da ich als mage gerne mit 100% weitzoom spiele um den überblick zu haben hasse ich es wenn dan irgendwecle schnörkel mier die sicht kaputt machen....
zu denn bossen ich finde es gut das blizz sich was einfallen gelassen hat das auch nichtraider in den "raidgenuss" zu kommen und wenn man bis BT alles claer hat brauch man die "tacktiken" gar nicht zu üben da man sie ja schon von den "großen" kenn...^^


----------



## Whitedrag00n (14. April 2008)

White schrieb:


> ähem, was bedeutet cc?



Crowd Controll, Effekte mit dennen du deine Gegner unter Kontrolle halten kannst, sprich Sheep, fear, Eisfalle etc.


Zur Instanz:

Ich finde für den Loot ist die Schwierigkeit recht angebracht.
Normaler Modus ist ok, frische 70er haben da kaum eine Chance, aber epicgeilheit kann keine Schwierigkeit rechtfertigen. Also aufhören zu weinen grüne 70er ^^
Hero? Da wird es schon hart. Im Grunde ist es aber zu schaffen. Wir sind da beim ersten mal auch 20 mal gewiped, aber wenn man es ersteinmal gewöhnt ist, ist dies auch nur mit einem Sheep zu schaffen. Obwohl der 3.Boss recht knackig war. Bei diesem Boss musste man echt das letzte aus seinem Char rausholen um ihn überhaupt legen zu können, außer es gibt genügend cc. Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will, ist das es auch ohne geht, wenn man sich nur anstrengt. ( und das equip passt)
Grundsätzlich ist die Instanz recht schwer, aber hey, die meisten jammern das die Instanzen zu langweilig oder zu einfach sind, nie brauch man ne richtige taktik etc. Die instanz hat es in sich! Und bietet auf Hero dafür auch erstklassigen Loot. Und dafür muss man auch mal Repkosten in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## ThomasO (14. April 2008)

Weiß gar nicht was ich abstimmen soll!

Mit der Hexe war ich nur Normal TdM drin und war super einfach.

Mit der Kriegerin bin ich bisher nicht dazu gekommen, auch nur Normal durchzugehen.

Ich würde auswählen, wenn möglich:

*Eine schöne Instanz - rein Optisch*

Gerüchte weise, naja nicht ganz, soll es für Deff Krieger recht schwierig sein, normal zu Tanken. Ob das so stimmt, werde ich wohl erst wissen, wenn ich meine Gildies dazu bringe, mit mir mal reinzugehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (14. April 2008)

Die Instanz TdM finde ich Persönlich schon sehr gelungen für eine 5 Mann Truppe die mal was Knackiges allá ZH möchte.
Starke Trash Mob Gruppen und dafür aber etwas einfachere Boss Gegner finde ich nicht unbedingt schlecht.

Was mich allerdings doch etwas stört ist das es recht CC abhängig ist und ohne CC ein wirkliches Wipefestival werden kann, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde muss es nicht so sein aber meiner Erfahrung nach ist mit ordentlichem CC schon die halbe Miete gezahlt.

Wir waren das letzte mal mit [TankPala]-[Schurke]-[2Hexer]-[HealDruide] drin und es war wirklich in Ordnung, wo man aber erwähnen sollte dass das Equipment auch stimmen sollte und man auf Grüne Items besser Verzichtet.

Mein kleines Fazit, Knackige Inze die einem nach dem Stress mit angenehmen Loot Belohnt und vor allem lockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß

firun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robby1979 (14. April 2008)

Finde die Ini wirklich toll sieht gut aus und hat wirklich tollen loot


----------



## Josey (14. April 2008)

Da irgendwie keine passende antwort da ist, hier mein resume:

der schwierigkeitsfaktor ist dem loot entsprechend ok allerdings ist mir die Instanz zu cc-lastig und zu magieschadenlastig, da tuen einen die Drui Tanks immer leid.


----------



## MojoB (14. April 2008)

Knackig beschreibt den Schwierigkeitsgrad wohl ganz gut, aber mit entsprechendem Equip und auch Skill is das ein Durchschlendern.
Persönlich finde ich es ganz gut dass es mal ne Inni gibt, die man nicht einfach stumpf farmen kann wie das in den anderen 70er Innis eigtl der Fall is.
Die Optik is wohl reine Geschmackssache, mich spricht sie auf jeden Fall an.


----------



## attake (14. April 2008)

so find ich die ini gut 

aber als heiler echt n graus und ohne CC extrem schwer 

es is aber schwer ne gruppe zu finden  den es is schwer nen heiler zu bekommen und noch schwerer nen guten tank :/

also bliz mach mal was das es mehr tanks gibt ^^ 
grad n krieger sollte in def als tank am meisten schaden machen und am leichtesten AE tanken können ..
ich hab nen krieger und so wies momentan ist tank ich überhaupt nicht gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. April 2008)

Find die Instanz okay mehr nicht.


----------



## Ocian (14. April 2008)

Die Instanz ist wie viele andere viel zu einfach, auf Normal sowie auch auf Heroisch.
Die Belohnungen sind ganz ok für die 40 Minuten Aufwand da drin.

Für die Instanz ist kein CC vorraussetzung, wer das behauptet soll sich eine anständige Gruppe suchen, denn 4 bis 5 Mobs muss ein Tank schon in maraudon halten können und in ZH sind es bis zu 8 wovon meistens 1 cc´t wird also 7 mobs.

Verreckt der Heiler ist der Tank schuld, verreckt der Tank ohne das der Heiler Aggro hat ist der Heiler Schuld und wenn ein DD´ler stirbt ist er verdammt nochmal selbst Schuld. Jede Klasse hat möglichkeiten ein Gruppenspiel zu betreiben und sich zu unterstüzen, wer es nicht gebacken bekommt soll nochmal von vorn anfangen.


----------



## Freelancer (14. April 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich stehe der ini mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber:
> 
> Auf der einen Seite sind die Bosskämpfe schön spassig und der Loot kann sich durchaus sehen lassen...
> 
> ...




dito als healsschami auch fu das ding normal geht es ja noch aber mit randoms ist das selbst da schon fast unmöglich die als schami hero zu heilen weil die gruppe zuviel schaden kriegt und kettenheilung ist wegen den abständen die die Gruppe hat auch nicht gerade der bringer 

Als druide hatte ich allerdings keine prob obwohl es nicht mal meine char ist habe mal getauscht mit freund und er ist froh das er hots hat 

Abstimmung auch Müll was soll man da wählen wenn man die ini nicht mag ?

 Super - knackig schwer und tolle Beute. 
 Ganz gut, aber nicht besonders anspruchsvoll.
 Viel zu einfach und nix für mich dabei. Als healschami braucht man da so oder so nicht rein 

Ist doch fast das gleiche ^^
Ich war da noch gar nicht drin.
Es gibt eine neue Instanz?

Wenn schon umfrage dann doch bitte vernüftig 


Super Instanz 
Ganz gut 
ich mag sie nicht 
grausam einmal für die quest und dann nie wieder
Ich war noch nicht drin

Da wäre dann auch für alle was dabei 

grausam einmal für die quest und dann nie wieder Das ist meine Antwort ich kann hero und das reicht mir ruf mache ich über Quests auch wenn es länger dauert


----------



## Malysha (15. April 2008)

Auf Normal ist die Ini ganz nice, aber auf Hero ist das teilweise ein bisschen heftig... vorallem wenn beim dritten Boss ne blöde Combo kommt^^.
Wir hatten letztens den Krieger, den Schamanen, den Jäger und den Schurken.. bis wir für die ne Taktik entwickelt hatten war eine Stunde vergangen :X 

und nicht dass ihr jetzt denkt ich geh da mit grünem Equip rein, nää^^ BT /Hyjal

mfg Maly

PS: Lasst euch nicht von meinem Profil täuschen da werden die Charaktere von nem Freund angezeigt der mal auf meinem PC gezockt hat -.- wenn das ein Buffedmitarbeiter liest könnte er mir mal helfen ;D


----------



## Devildeath (15. April 2008)

Ich finde die Instanz vorallem am Ende schon relativ knackig, aber es soll ja auch mal eine Herausforderung sein.
Den Loot find ich auch sehr nett und das man sich einen Raidboss ansehen kann echt gut.

Allerdings muss ich meinen Vorrednern schon Recht geben, dass es gut verwinckelt ist und das schon mal etwas schwerer werden kann als CC&Fernkämpfer.
Unschön finde ich auch die unsichtbare Wand am Anfang, sodass man nicht abkürzen kann. Klar abkürzen wär scho bissl blöd, aber man kann was besseres dorthin bauen als eine unsichtbare Wand! Oder Türen einbauen, sodass wenn abgekürzt wird, man nicht weiter kommt.


----------



## Meela (15. April 2008)

Bis jetzt war ich 1 mal im normalen Modus und bis zum 1. Boss auf heroisch.

Optisch finde ich die Instanz ganz okay, der Blutelfenstil gefällt mir und über die Drops kann man auch nicht wirklich meckern.

Aber in den ersten Tagen nach dem Patch war es als nicht-Mage unmöglich eine Gruppe für die Ini zu finden und andere DDs als Magier, Jäger oder Schurken wurden von vielen Gruppen nicht mitgenommen.
"Am besten man geht TdM mit 3 Magiern", solche Aussagen hörte man oft.
Wenn sie schon eine neue Instanz entwerfen, könnten sie auch etwas mehr darauf achten, dass für jede Klassenspielweise etwas dabei ist und dass auch eine Gruppe ohne viel CC schön durchkommen kann. 
(Schließlich lässt sich ZH heroisch auch mit 2 Kriegern(def, off), Schamane, Hexe, Paladin(heal) schaffen. Vielleicht sind bei dieser neuen Instanz die Gruppen einfach noch zu feige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Fazit: Nett gemacht, aber zu CC-lastig


----------



## ThomasO (15. April 2008)

attake schrieb:


> ...
> also bliz mach mal was das es mehr tanks gibt ^^
> grad n *krieger sollte in def als tank am meisten schaden machen* und am leichtesten AE tanken können ..
> ich hab nen krieger und so wies momentan ist tank ich überhaupt nicht gern
> ...



Da hat wohl wer das Prinzip eines Krieger Deff nicht mitbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn das nur Ironie war, dann ...SRY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (15. April 2008)

ich hätte gerne eine andere antwort zum abstimmen gehabt, oder zwei auswahlmöglichkeiten. weil zum einen finde ich die ini super und anspruchsvoll, aber für eulen droppt mal wieder gen null was man brauchen könnte.
auf hero muß man ganz schön aufpassen und ohne cc sollte man da nicht rein.


----------



## Senussi (15. April 2008)

Torostrus schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich sagen es war kein Auswahlpunkt für mich dabei.
> 
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ok alles andere nicht. Sieht etwas lieblos zusammengeklickert aus. Eng verwinkelt und vor allem viel zu bunt. Items droppen dort keine für mich.
> 
> Fazit: Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt geh ich nicht hin.



/signed

Der Main braucht daraus nichts mehr, aber für Twinks würde noch was abfallen. Mit denen kann man nur leider dann auch wieder nicht rein, weil das Equip nicht reicht...ziemlich blöd.


----------



## Agharnius (15. April 2008)

Finde ich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas überzogen, da geh ich lieber ZH hero


----------



## Bewl (15. April 2008)

rei schrieb:


> Ich war noch nicht dort, würde aber gerne mal hingehen.
> Ich fürchte aber das mich keiner mitnehmen wird, weil ich noch ziemlich "grün" bin (Ausrüstungsmäßig)




Hiho,

ist nicht sehr schwer aber ganz nett Anzusehen^^.

@ buffed : ist eine super Antwort, könnte ja in BuffCast 83 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Tirkari (15. April 2008)

Ganz ehrlich?
Euch fehlt da mindestens eine Auswahl bei den wählbaren Antworten:
Tolle Beute lohnt aber trotzdem nicht diese Repkosten
(bzw wenn ich mir die anderen Antworten anschaue, sinds mehrere Buttons die da fehlen zum Thema: ich mag diese Ini nicht, weil ...)

So oft wie da bin ich auf Hero noch nie gestorben, auch mit gut ausgerüsteten Leuten und 3 CC-Klassen - und wenn ich im TS anderen bei uns aus der Gilde zuhöre, gings denen nicht anders.
3. Boss zB ist reine Glückssache, ob der gut geht oder nicht, je nachdem, welche Adds dabei sind - Schurke + Schami + DW-Melee (kA, was der für ne Klasse sein soll) -> extrem schwierig selbst mit 3 CC-KLassen
Da hab ich in Hyjal weniger Repkosten bei besseren Drops (zwar leider kein Pet, aber das geht auch ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Kann sein, daß das daran liegt, daß nen Schamiheiler auch nicht optimal ist für die Ini, weil die Leute bei den Bossen (außer dem ersten) meist zu weit auseinander stehen für Kettenheilung - aber als DD würd ich ja ohne CC auch nicht mitgenommen werden.
Und damit schließt die Ini mehrere Klassen und damit Spieler (klar haben viele Twinks, aber das sind halt auch nicht alles gut ausgerüstete 70er, mein 70er Jäger zB würde aufgrund seiner Ausrüstung noch nicht mitgenommen werden) komplett aus, wenn man den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht deutlich erhöhen will - und das ist Scheiße - bei den anderen Inis ist es zwar auch teilweise so, daß man nicht mit beliebiger Zusammenstellung reingehen sollte, aber ein oder zwei beliebig zu besetzende Plätze gibts eigentlich doch immer - hier nicht.


----------



## Xareo (15. April 2008)

Ich finde TDM von den Dropps her eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Für Raider ist da aber nicht wirklich etwas dabei. Da lohnen sich nur der Heroisch Mode und den Epischen Sockelstein den man bei der Quest bekommt eher.
Der dritte Boss ist mir ein wenig zu knackig.  Zwar für einige eine Herausforderung aber ich find ihn mit den vielen Adds einfach zu hart. Liegt warscheinlich daran das wir eine zu schlechte Gruppe hatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mag die Scherbenwelt Instanzen einfach mehr. Leichter geht fixer und die D3 Set's sind auch ordentlich.


----------



## Powermaen133 (15. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich finde die neue Instanz super, sie ist toll gemacht und macht viel spaß, die Drops hängen t4 in manchen fällen ab aber einiges ist schlechter, was natürlich auch gut so ist.

Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht muss ich wohl sagen das ich diese Instanz nicht sehr schwer finde, da ich meistens mit guten leuten reingehe, randoms auf GIlneas sind oft gut equiped und machen TDM Hero in 1 Stunde clear.

Wenn man eine "Typische" gruppe hat für TDM hero beißt man sich aber oft die Zähne aus, habe schon oft von 2 stunden für Vexalus gehört.

So Long !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoxxNoxx (15. April 2008)

Ganz nett habe da mein Phönixkücken gefunden, gleich beim erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber finde da kaum Stoffrüstungen-.-


----------



## quilosa (16. April 2008)

mir fehlt eine option zwischen den beiden oberen möglichkeiten.
mir gefällt die instanz - ist nicht mit jedem setup leicht und es fällt auf wenn einer seinen job nicht macht. so sollte es sein. das design ist ein wenig schlumpfhausen-mässig, aber das kennt man als hordler ja bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal mit welcher gruppe und egal ob mit meinem hexer oder jäger; bei der priesterin eigentlich immer totales chaos und gelächter weil es trotzdem irgendwie klappt. die letzte gruppe vor dem boss sorgt leicht mal für den obligatorischen quotenwipe. wenn auch der letzte begriffen hat wie es beim "abgespeckten" kael laufen muss ist er eigentlich ein witz im vergleich zu einigen trashmob-gruppen vorher. finde den loot (auch im normalen modus) angemessen und wegen der chance zusätzlich eines der gimmicks zu ergattern findet sich auch leicht eine gruppe.

@ roxxnoxx:  wenn du heroisch gehst ist die chance auf http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34610 nicht schlecht.

edit:  ich bin kein heiler aber mir kommt schon vor als ob es mit gruppen-heilung am einfachsten ist.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (16. April 2008)

Hallo

ich mag die Ini, weil sie mal gerade was neues ist. Die Idee bei der Priesterin finde ich klasse. Auch das man mal Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer zu Gesicht bekommt ist doch gar nicht so schlecht. Den einzigen Kritikpunkt den ich habe, ist dass es eigentlich, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, zu CC lastig ist. Die 4er Gruppen mögen ja noch gehen, aber spätestens bei den 5er ist dann schluss, wenn man nur einen CC dabei hat.
Und selbst auf normalem Modus ist sie nichts für frischgebackene 70er.

P.S. ich HASSE den Pyro


----------



## quilosa (16. April 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> P.S. ich HASSE den Pyro



der macht doch den pyro nur auf heroisch oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## nuxxar* (16. April 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> der macht doch den pyro nur auf heroisch oder hab ich was verpasst?



Den Pyro macht er nur auf hero, stimmt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zokar (16. April 2008)

ich finde gerade den 3. boss sehr interessant, da er nun mal keine aggroliste besitzt und dadurch jedes mal zu einer herausvorderung wird, zumindest wenn man nicht gerade mit 3 mages in die ini geht
nur sollte man sich beim 3. boss klar sein, dass gewisse kombinationen ohne cc nicht machbar sind, und sich deshalb schon vorher informieren was einen beim 3. boss erwartet
da man die adds vom 3. boss sehen kann ohne einen einzigen mob in der ini zu legen, geh ich mal davon aus, dass blizz das mit absicht so eingerichtet hat
wenn einem dann die kombination nicht passt, gibts immer noch die möglichkeit die gruppe umzustellen oder die instanz zu resetten

als paladin, sind die großen gruppen für mich kein so großes problem, so lange ich tanke
so habe ich die ini als tank auch schon mit 2 furorkriegern und nem jäger geschafft und ein schami hat geheilt

als heiler sieht es da schon etwas anders aus, da gerade der 2. boss mit viel gruppenschaden daher kommt
auch kael selber macht in der flugphase einiges an schaden, was aber nur zum problem wird, wenn die anderen nicht aufpassen

vom gruppenschaden ist für mich immer noch 1. boss arka hero der schlimmste

als jäger ist die instanz auch nicht zu schwer und die brust und die axt von kael auf heroisch sind auch 2 gute jägerdropps
es gibt zwar viele caster, aber in jeder gruppe sind min. 2 nahkämpfer, die man ohne probleme in die falle bekommt
ich weis, man kann auch caster in ne falle ziehen, aber wenn ich tanke nehme ich lieber die heiler oder magierwachen aus dem spiel, da ich ne gleve oder ne heilung im falschen moment schlimmer finde als den berechenbaren casterschaden


----------



## Pomela (16. April 2008)

War nur 1mal drinne wegen dem Quest. Naja... was hier schon gesagt wurde, verwinkelt, viel CC, kann viel schiefgehen, die Drops brauche ich nicht wirklich und ehrfürchtig bin nur durch Questen geworden...
Das ist eine der Instanzen, in die ich nicht mehr gehe, wenn ich nicht dazu "gezwungen" werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw es ist nicht wirklich eine Abstimmungsmöglichkeit für diesen Fall vorhanden, a'la "geht so, aber ich brauch eh nix daraus"


----------



## Schneelilie (16. April 2008)

Habe für "Ich war da noch nicht drin" gestimmt, da die Auswahl "Habe laaaange nicht mehr geheilt und nur 1 Boss hat mir nichts von der Instanz vermittelt" nicht zur Auswahl stand *g*

Ich war bis jetzt also effektiv mit keinem meiner Chars in dieser Instanz.
Gestern versucht mit Paladina auf spontan, was mit sehr viel Leistenchaos und sehr wenig von der Instanz sehen einbrachte, da der Krieger - trotz mehrfachem darauf hinweisen - sich auf ein durchrushen eingestellt hatte und nicht eingeplannt hatte, das manche da noch nie drin waren *g* Genauer der Heiler und 2 der 3 DD's ^.^ Abgesehen davon, dass die Instanz für Paladinheiler (der Teil den ich mitbekommen habe bis zu den Fischen) kein Zuckerschlecken ist, wenn auch noch ein Caster-NPC dich fröhlich mit Frostbolts beschiesst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich allerdings von Erzählungen aus dem TS weiss, führt mich dazu zu sagen, dass ich mich mit meiner Druidin als Tank in dieser Instanz niederlassen werde *schnurr* Schön viele auf einmal, machen sich an meinen Dornen zu schaffen und ich hab anspruchsvolle Gegner, die mir Lücken meiner Ausrüstung aufweisen *g* Naja und der Alchimistenstein, den zwar viele für schwach halten, ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab und zu bin ich auch als Katze irgendwo und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, halte ich nichts davon auch dann in Katzengestalt zu bleiben, wenn der Heiler OOM ist und ein Anregen + kurz mitheilen schon mal die Situation retten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da schluck ich definitiv irgendwas ^.^

So Long, Flöckchen
Mad Alchimist Potion Schluckerin *hüstel*


----------



## Kintaro221 (16. April 2008)

war da leider noch nicht drin, da mein shami erst lvl 66 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (17. April 2008)

Eigentlich super.
Ich finde es nur so mies, dass dort für Tanks nicht wirklich was droppt.
In Folge dessen findet man nur sehr schwer einen guten Tank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Tirkari (17. April 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur so mies, dass dort für Tanks nicht wirklich was droppt.
> In Folge dessen findet man nur sehr schwer einen guten Tank.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, erklär ihnen, daß sie als Blutelf verkleidet einfach super aussehen würden (na gut, bei Horden-Tank-Palas oder bei Draenai, die schon die Täuschungskugel haben, zieht das nicht, aber für nen Tauren wäre das ne schnelle Diät und nen Gnom wär nicht mehr so winzig ^^), oder daß der Tank von Welt nur noch auf weißen Falkenschreitern reitet oder daß blitzende Waffen ohne leuchtendes Haustier (Phoenixküken) total out sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2008)

frisch nach 2.4 angenehm schwer, macht auch sinn, da man sie ja uaf normal quasi auf hero macht. stellt man sie auf hero, ist es schon hero².


----------



## Lootelf (23. April 2008)

Der dritte Boss ist definitiv fehl am Platz.

Wenn ich 5vs5 PvP spielen will, gehe ich in die Arena.
Für Leute ohne PvP-Erfahrung ist der Boss reine Glückssache. Auf Heroic kannste die Instanz bei bestimmten Gegner-Konstellationen gleich verlassen, weil es schlicht nicht machbar ist.

Mein Priester (Equip auf BT/HY-Stand, unbuffed 2300 +heal und Manareg bis der Arzt kommt, im Ausdauer-Equip sogar 10k HP aber halt von oben bis unten nur Stoff am Leib) hat das Ende der Instanz selbst auf nonhero nie gesehen, weil es JEDES Mal so ist, dass beim 3. Boss sofort alle freien Gegner auf mich gehen und mich instant umknüppeln, bevor ich auch nur einen einzigen Heilspruch loswerde. Meinem ja so prallen Fear widerstehen die sowieso fast immer - Gedankenkontrolle kannste auch vergessen - also bin ich bei dem Boss ein gern gesehener Freekill für die Gegner.

Der Rest der Instanz ist ganz okay, die Bosse und Gegnergruppen sind teilweise anspruchsvoller als in anderen Instanzen aber alles in allem mit etwas Einspielzeit locker machbar und selbst mit Pre-Kara Gear keine unschaffbare Herausforderung.


Was sich Blizzard beim 3. Boss jedoch gedacht hat, wissen die Jungs wahrscheinlich selber nicht. Pvp_Content hat in einer PvE-Instanz nichts verloren.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (28. April 2008)

Super - knackig schwer und ((((((tolle Beute.))))))?????

Also die inni is der Hammer alleine mit ein Magier: Wenn man immer Zauberraub´macht bekommt mann so hammer buffs

((( ( cast versengen ,03 Sek oder so ^^ )(oder)(ein Siegel vom Blutritter: 1400 versegen=1400 heilgenschaden plus ^^= AGRRO)))))))))).

Die Bosse erinner einem immer ein bissche an Raid- Bosse 


DIE BEUTE IN NO HERO IS SCHEIßE 
HERO = net geguckt xD


----------



## Taureausleidenschaft (15. Mai 2008)

Auf jeden Fall ne abwechselung zu den anderen 5 mann inis tolle idee noch ma danke Blizz
und auf hero auf jeden Fall mal nen Besuch wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (19. Juni 2008)

*Ähm...ja! *hust*...ich war vor paar Tagen dort das erste Mal....
Hm....da meine grp inclusiv mich nicht gerade toll Equipt war...hm...war wohl auchncits besseres zu erwarten als das man nach kurzer Zeit schon recht gut an Tode bedient wurde...Ich habe den Wahn für TDM erst mal in die Schublade eingepackt...Später wird besser sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...*


----------

